
Quote – Command line utility that shows your favorite quotes - davidkneely
https://github.com/davidkneely/quote
======
davidkneely
I love quotes. I made this little script that pulls quotes from a quotes.txt
file on my computer. I've included my quotes file in the repo. If you are a
quote buff like me, please add your own quotes to the quotes.txt file in the
repo.

